# More xml problems



## supaduparocka (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, I have a question.

I put an xml feed on my site.

My site is wyfd.com

My feed is at www.wyfd.com/My_RSS_Feed.xml

I put an addthis button on that should take advantage of the feed, and a bookmarking button.

When I go to wyfd.com, the feed button doesn't go orange on the corner of IE7. What's the deal?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

If you want that to show, you need to modify the web page code (your index.html page) by adding this (usually just before the closing tag)

```
<head>
<title>West York Fire Department: The Official Website</title>
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS" href="http://www.wyfd.com/My_RSS_Feed.xml">
</head>
```
 etc..


----------



## supaduparocka (Mar 3, 2007)

Internet Explorer does not support this feed format???


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Change your XML first line to:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
```
 and try again (you can leave out the encoding, but have to have the opening and closing

```
<? ?>
```
)

Read about XML here, it is not hard, but does require proper coding to render on all browsers that support it.
A proper XML should look similar to this:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<rss version="2.0">
    <channel>
        <title>Oak Bay Fire Rescue, IAFF Local 1856</title>
        <description>Our main website page</description>
        <link>http://oakbayfire.com</link>
        <lastBuildDate>Sat, 22 Mar 2008 12:04:14 -0700</lastBuildDate>
        <pubDate>Sat, 22 Mar 2008 12:02:37 -0700</pubDate>
        <item>
            <title>Events page</title>
            <description>Our upcoming events page</description>
            <link>http://oakbayfire.com/events/</link>
            <guid isPermaLink="false">405BFC70-3C61-4270-BCB9-FB9B4398ED9D</guid>
            <pubDate>Sat, 22 Mar 2008 12:02:10 -0700</pubDate>
        </item>
		<item>
            <title>Recent Fires page</title>
            <description>Our recent fires page</description>
            <link>http://oakbayfire.com/fires/</link>
            <guid isPermaLink="false">405BFC70-3C61-4270-BCB9-FB9B4398ED9D</guid>
            <pubDate>Sat, 22 Mar 2008 12:02:10 -0700</pubDate>
        </item>
        <item>
            <title>Santa's 8KM Fun Run</title>
            <description>Our 8KM fun run page</description>
            <link>http://oakbayfire.com/events/run/</link>
            <guid isPermaLink="false">70A91531-AB32-477A-AB1C-2E0EF21AD184</guid>
            <pubDate>Sat, 22 Mar 2008 12:02:11 -0700</pubDate>
        </item>
    </channel>
</rss>
```
you can add CSS styles etc if you want to, but keeping it simple at first will allow you to understand how it works.

As I said in adifferent post you had, download and use a feed generator then FTP the results to your server.


----------

